# Static problem on Lp's



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

How do any of you solve this problem? I have the AudioQuest brush but it actually makes the problem worse sometimes. I am sure that is does so because it isn't grounded. There are some solutions out there like anti static sleeves and anti static guns but I want to know what you guy's use and if you could post any links to products you have tried and find work really well. Also do any of you use this, http://www.sleevecityusa.com/GroOove-Lube-LP-Elixer-of-Life-p/gem-lube.htm I read that it helps keep records from getting static in the first place but I dont know anyone that actually uses it. I am just getting back into vinyl and would rather buy products that are tested by people like you that I know here at HTS can be trusted. Any help or advice on the subject would be appreciated, Thanks, TC.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Years ago I had 2 different zapper guns (one was a Zerostat as I recall) that I used on my records, and then would clean them on my Nitty Gritty record cleaning machine. After this I would put them in the Discwasher brand sleeves. When I pulled them out I would zap them, and clean them with a record cleaning brush once again. Not sure if I got the order correct as it has been 20 years, but it worked, and I had zero pops or noise playing my records. I hope this helps you. :T:T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

ellisr63 said:


> Years ago I had 2 different zapper guns (one was a Zerostat as I recall) that I used on my records, and then would clean them on my Nitty Gritty record cleaning machine. After this I would put them in the Discwasher brand sleeves. When I pulled them out I would zap them, and clean them with a record cleaning brush once again. Not sure if I got the order correct as it has been 20 years, but it worked, and I had zero pops or noise playing my records. I hope this helps you. :T:T


I did see this one, http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...Sg&adurl=https://djdeals.com/musichallGZ3.htm but I thought it a bit pricey. If it really does the job then it may be worth the money. I also thought of trying to put a ground wire on the AQ brush I have and grounding it to the TT but if they sell one like that already, depending on the price, that could be an option. Thanks for the advice. Any more products people can recommend. :clap:


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Pfanstiehl Pfan-Stat LP Vinyl Record Album Anti-Static Cleaner, 4 oz Spray https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W223NGC/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_2rlcwbV8T1M9T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

thrillcat said:


> Pfanstiehl Pfan-Stat LP Vinyl Record Album Anti-Static Cleaner, 4 oz Spray https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00W223NGC/ref=cm_sw_r_awd_2rlcwbV8T1M9T
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I couldn't find any user reviews on that product but I did find it on ebay for allot cheaper than what Amazon sells it for. I wonder why such a price difference??? http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINYL-RECOR...id=100009&rk=1&rkt=1&mehot=pp&sd=271622763973


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah, I think I ordered it from eBay, or it was at least cheaper on Amazon when I did order it last. A bottle lasts a long time, about two quick sprays per side and wipe it down with a brush. Does some basic cleaning (good for light dust, nothing deep, though) but completely kills static pops. I've been using it for 4 or 5 years now.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tcarcio said:


> I did see this one, http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...Sg&adurl=https://djdeals.com/musichallGZ3.htm but I thought it a bit pricey. If it really does the job then it may be worth the money. I also thought of trying to put a ground wire on the AQ brush I have and grounding it to the TT but if they sell one like that already, depending on the price, that could be an option. Thanks for the advice. Any more products people can recommend. :clap:


Iif you look around you can find a used one or a B-Stock and save some money. :T


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

thrillcat said:


> Yeah, I think I ordered it from eBay, or it was at least cheaper on Amazon when I did order it last. A bottle lasts a long time, about two quick sprays per side and wipe it down with a brush. Does some basic cleaning (good for light dust, nothing deep, though) but completely kills static pops. I've been using it for 4 or 5 years now.


Well for the price on Ebay I should give it a try.....:T



ellisr63 said:


> Iif you look around you can find a used one or a B-Stock and save some money. :T


I will keep my eyes open for a better deal.....:T


----------



## slovell (Sep 27, 2015)

I've got a Discwasher Anti-Stat Mat that I bought back in the early eighties that works like a champ to this day. No static at all (FM) on my records, but they haven't sold them for years. I guess if you sell a product that lasts forever it might not be a very good business model.


----------



## thrillcat (Mar 25, 2014)

I guess I should add that I'm using a suede mat under my records in addition to the pfan-stat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok, I just can't hold out any longer......

I thought the static was a feature the factory builds into LPs.......

Oh my, I crack(le) myself up LOL.


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Good one. And I second the Zerostat.
So much for the crackles.
Now for the snaps and pops!

"I crack myself sideways"
--from the movie _Short Circuit_


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Snap,crackle,pop.....I just don't like my records sounding like the cereal I eat......:bigsmile:
I think I will try this stuff and see how it works.....http://www.ebay.com/itm/271897902466?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

A more useful suggestion than my last one (if it hasn't already been mentioned):
Treating the symptom is fine and necessary, but you can also prevent static from returning by switching to specialty sleeves like these. I also came across some unfamiliar advice on this site to use paper sleeves instead of plastic. So you'd wind up with a 2-step approach of treating and storing.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Thanks Lou, more good advice. I also came across this different type of brush that looks interesting.

https://youtu.be/fxO7iWdYo-c


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

Yes it does. Good find, tcarcio! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

